# Ongoing D&D game in Hartford, CT



## chosot (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi! I run a weekly game in Hartford, CT and am looking for a few new players. Do to scheduling conflicts some players needed to drop out so we have some space! We mostly have been playing D&D 4th Ed but we also alternate between that and Aberrant. 

We are a quite chill group that meets every thursday from 7:00-10:00 pm. If you are interested in joining or want more information let me know!


----------



## IvanDragonov (Feb 16, 2011)

Where in Hartford? I'm in Springfield with a bunch of players looking for some more or a group to join.


----------



## chosot (Feb 16, 2011)

We are in the center of Hartford towards West Hartford. Half hour or less drive from Springfield. We play at my apartment in the highrise Park Place Towers (if you drive into Hartford on 84 West you see two green topped towers, can't miss them). If you guys want to try out an adventure or two let me know.


----------



## tmhard (Mar 17, 2011)

*Looking for some good D&D*

Hey are you still looking for players? My brother and I have just come to the area and are looking for a D&D game to join.


----------



## chosot (Mar 22, 2011)

tmhard said:


> Hey are you still looking for players? My brother and I have just come to the area and are looking for a D&D game to join.



Hey sorry for taking so long to reply. Yeah we are still looking for players. If you and your brother are still interested write back here or e-mail me at channelguard[MENTION=89935]hotmail[/MENTION].com. Thanks!


----------



## tmhard (Mar 23, 2011)

Ya we are very interested. Are you guys in the middle of a game right now that we could jump into?


----------



## Rocked&LockedNewb (Mar 23, 2014)

chosot said:


> Hi! I run a weekly game in Hartford, CT and am looking for a few new players. Do to scheduling conflicts some players needed to drop out so we have some space! We mostly have been playing D&D 4th Ed but we also alternate between that and Aberrant.
> 
> We are a quite chill group that meets every thursday from 7:00-10:00 pm. If you are interested in joining or want more information let me know!





Hey,

A buddy and I live in a the Hartford area and are looking to join a D&D game.  Are there two spaces open?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello,

I have just moved (back) to the Hartford area (Windsor, specifically) and I am probably going to be looking for a group soon.  Not sure about availability just yet- work schedule still isn't firmly set.

I used to live here a long time ago- are there any good gaming stores around? I know War & Pieces is long gone, but what else is available locally?


----------

